# Morlais / Millers tunnel July 2016



## andylen

History The Miler or Morlais Tunnel was opened in 1874. It would appear to have been built to link Brecon with Merthyr Tydfil and the London & North Western Railway. It would have been operated by Merthyr & Brecon Railways or as they were called locally, Murder & Breakneck Railways (due to their accident record). The last train ran through the Miler in 1964. 

The tunnel is 1,040 yards long, portal to portal and has three airshafts at regular intervals. Morlais Quarry was situated just to the west of the tunnel as you walk through and today, remnants of old station buildings and trackbeds can be seen along with a myriad of spoil heaps and tracks. To the east as you walk, is Pant Station which today is the terminus of the restored Brecon Mountain Railway.

Visit one humid and wet afternoon. Plenty of rotting cars inside, nice walk and easy access.
Enjoy the pics



Untitled_HDR6 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


Untitled_HDR4 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3439 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3444 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3448 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3447 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3466 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3462 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3457 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3450 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3470 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3453 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


----------



## dirge

Great shots matey! Love that third shot.


----------



## The Wombat

This is a great report; well done
I know its not easy to photograph this dark.


----------



## HughieD

Good pix in difficult conditions there!


----------



## fluffy5518

Some crackin pics there mate, especially no 8, BUT isn't this Morlais Tunnel !!? Torpantau is further up and a lot quainter !!


----------



## andylen

Was difficult but enjoy a challenge. 30s exposures and torches. 

Was getting confused as some of the history was saying both. Did name it Morlais first, will do some more digging.


----------



## andylen

Sorry guys wires crossed somehow Doh

It is Morlais / millers tunnel in the village of Pant.
Don't know why I called it Torpantau.
Cannot seem to find how to edit it. Is there a way as would like to get it right ?


----------



## krela

I have changed the title for you, if you want to edit the contents of your original post there should be an edit post button at the bottom of it.


----------



## andylen

krela said:


> I have changed the title for you, if you want to edit the contents of your original post there should be an edit post button at the bottom of it.




Thank you Krela. Still cannot see the edit button though.

It's there now. Thanks again.


----------



## night crawler

Nice, some great photos


----------



## Black Shuck

Love it and well done! Tunnels are really difficult to illuminate.


----------



## flyboys90

Amazing colours and lime formations.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caiman

> History The Miler or Morlais Tunnel was opened in 1874. It would appear to have been built to link Brecon with Merthyr Tydfil and the London & North Western Railway. It would have been operated by Merthyr & Brecon Railways or as they were called locally, Murder & Breakneck Railways (due to their accident record). The last train ran through the Miler in 1964.



That would be the The Brecon and Merthyr Tydfil Junction Railway.

Do you think you could tone down your HDR a bit? It makes it look ridiculous. The others are good though.


----------



## tazong

thats very glenda jackson - i.e a touch of class top notch bud - you should be very proud of that report.


----------



## andylen

Not HDR on purpose. Just a bit dark in there and not much light. A bit of pulling to get anything out of it.


caiman said:


> That would be the The Brecon and Merthyr Tydfil Junction Railway.
> 
> Do you think you could tone down your HDR a bit? It makes it look ridiculous. The others are good though.


----------

